# Did anyone ever see this band in their day?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The JR Blues Band


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Whats with the bluetooth logo in the background


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They were a band that were ahead of the times.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Richard King said:


> They were a band that were ahead of the times.


lol Really ahead.:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out when "my day" was, or if I ever had one at all!? :shrug:


----------



## adambomb6 (Jul 31, 2006)

nice


----------



## smilller (Aug 27, 2007)

U R Sick


----------



## rdiedrich (Sep 11, 2007)

naijai said:


> Whats with the bluetooth logo in the background


Actually that is a symbol for a band called 'Dead Kennedys' kind of appropriate for the picture if you think about it.










Randy


----------

